# 21 lbs. in 35 days!



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

There IS an answer out there ladies... I'm kind of an old timer on this forum, but haven't been around much lately.

I expect to be down by 30 + lbs. by the end of my 'protocol', which lasts a total of 40 days!! (ends Sept. 20th) I started at 222 lbs. I lost 9 lbs in 14 day by switching to 100% orgainic foods.

The other 12 lbs. has/will be lost through using 'The Weight Loss Cure' by Kevin Trudeau. (Dr. Simeon's 1950's protocol). There are MANY of us who've lost this way. Read the book, it'll be the best thing you've ever done!

If you want to know more.. you can go to my 'blog' on the naturalcures community... here:
http://community.naturalcures.com/profile/cherterr

Just wanted my homesteadder buddies to be priviy to this!


----------

